# Petit Coronas



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

Talk to me. i've got monte #4s, but i'm looking to expand, actually i might just make this into a poll. and as a side note i'm adding el principe's to the list since i loved the la fuerza i had. also i'll put the RASS on there since it's hard to find the RASCC. the PC guideline is flexible, but something in the range.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

My vote is for H Upmann PCs, not regalias. They are a little more expensive but they taste so much better. If those are not available go for the Partagas Mille Fleurs.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

Tredegar said:


> My vote is for H Upmann PCs, not regalias. They are a little more expensive but they taste so much better. If those are not available go for the Partagas Mille Fleurs.


if it's not on the list feel free to throw it out there. i did a quick rundown and put the ones that i found, so there's a good chance i missed out on some.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I love me the Boli PC's they are fuggin fantastic.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

My personal favorites are, in no particular order:

El Principe is just amazing and gets a 10 in complexity

Boli

RASCC

When it comes to PC's, it's hard for me to choose. It's my preferred vitola in CC and much harder to find a bad one than a good one IMO.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Boli pc hands down..

Or a box of 10 behikes for $320.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Boli PC is the best of the bunch unless you get a siglo !! with a few yrs on it...then it is personal coin toss.

As far as the Upmann pc,,, the Coronas Major is better.

and I agree Hurf

El principe
Rascc
+
Party Short
are tough to beat


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Another vote for Bolivar PC's. MMmm...!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Bolivar PCs are hard to beat!


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

I voted Boli as well


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Tredegar said:


> My vote is for H Upmann PCs, not regalias. They are a little more expensive but they taste so much better. If those are not available go for the Partagas Mille Fleurs.


Party Mille Fleurs all the way, baby! I like them better than Shorts. The taste is sweeter and more subtle. They're a good starter CC and one I try to keep stocked up on (although the prices on these are getting ridiculous...) Another great stick is the RyJ Mille Fleur although these need much more rest than other PC's. Talkin' years.

Punch PC's (Royal Seleccion 12, 11, Punch Punch) have been some of the most amazing smokes I've had when they're old (98-00). Absolutely mind-blowingly good, for me anyway.

If you get the Boli PC's, get the 50 cab. They're like crack.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

ok, so boli pcs are a must. i think i'm going to go with 2 boxes of 25, so what should my second box be?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Siglo II is never a mistake.
If you have never has a cohiba, it is a good value.
It's a little stronger than the rest of the siglo line......
but very nice......

Monte 4 should be on most list
Party Corona Senor is also a very good stick at a great price.
Many also speak well of the Diplo 4,,,,I'm not a huge fan, but many
enjoy them as well.......

San Cristobal El Principe........Flavor Bomb, complicated little wonder..


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Siglo II is never a mistake.
> If you have never has a cohiba, it is a good value.
> It's a little stronger than the rest of the siglo line......
> but very nice......
> ...


i have the monty no. 4s. they were kind of my safe bet for the first box.

the thing i have with the siglo II is i can get two boxes of el principes for about the same price. i'm really interested in the RASS though, i've been reading good things about them.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

tiger187126 said:


> i have the monty no. 4s. they were kind of my safe bet for the first box.
> 
> the thing i have with the siglo II is i can get two boxes of el principes for about the same price. i'm really interested in the RASS though, i've been reading good things about them.


Good point....in that case..
My short list would be
El Principe
Rass
VR Famosos
Upmann Connie 1 
Party Prez is also underestimated, and very enjoyable "traditional" smoke


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

+1 for Boli!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The Boli is hard to beat!:first:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Boli PC's are good but they are hit and miss, from my experience. My vote has to go to the Cohiba Sig II. Well worth the money.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

tiger187126 said:


> ok, so boli pcs are a must. i think i'm going to go with 2 boxes of 25, so what should my second box be?


Partagas Shorts strongest little cigar on the planet!
And readily available!


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Box 2 Party Shorts!!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

What? No Por Larrañaga on the list???

I love the PC format, by far my favorite vitola

PLPC, Sig II, an Bolivar I guess would be my top three, in no particular order. But Party Short and El Principe are right up there too


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I thought about the PLPC, as I had one today,,,,but
many don't like to wait for it to come around.....


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

part of the reason for my PC interest is that i want to be able to smoke them more on the ROTT side rather than long term aging.

so it looks like bolis are the first choice, now what are we feeling for the second choice?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

for the price i wouldnt count the PLPC out, there a great smoke...but from your list.....Boli pc and sig 2..hands down


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I don't think the Boli fares particularly well ROTT, IMO they need time. The Uppman Coronas Majors are decent fresh, and good value

You want fresh, get some Johnny O shorts. Smoking one now and loving it!


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

so the slope works something like this:

monte #4
boli PC
RASS
RASCC


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Boli PC with 2 years on them are some complex little beauties.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

tiger187126 said:


> so the slope works something like this:
> 
> monte #4
> boli PC
> ...


Perhaps, but for me, it would work better reading thusly:

Monte 4 (never a wrong choice, but not my first. I actually prefer the Perla)
Boli PC
RASCC (RASS is good but RASCC is better)
El Principe (any PC list that doesn't include this gem is bad list)

Tony will take me to task on Party Shorts, but I just haven't been blessed with enough experience with them to comment intelligently.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I've only had a few cubans, and my favorite of those was the Bolivar PC, so that was my choice. I was glad to see that my tastes seem to align with everyone else's.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Rodeo said:


> What? No Por Larrañaga on the list???
> 
> I love the PC format, by far my favorite vitola
> 
> PLPC, Sig II, an Bolivar I guess would be my top three, in no particular order. But Party Short and El Principe are right up there too


Seconded for PLPC...don't overlook them!

The "official" petit corona mareva size 5 x 42 is pretty hard to beat...definitely one of my favorites! I'm sure you'll enjoy almost anything you pick.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> What? No Por Larrañaga on the list???
> 
> I love the PC format, by far my favorite vitola
> 
> PLPC, Sig II, an Bolivar I guess would be my top three, in no particular order. But Party Short and El Principe are right up there too





asmartbull said:


> I thought about the PLPC, as I had one today,,,,but
> many don't like to wait for it to come around.....


I love them i am down to a handful from a Jan 08 box they do take at least a couple of years to come around IMHO!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

To me the best "small" cigar is the El Principe followed by the Boli PC. Coming in a very close third is the Party Short.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

i am trying out some different places and one who has higher prices had a decent deal on either RASS and RASCC or party 4s and party shorts.

i chose the RASS and RASCC because both seem to be pretty well recommended and it saved me some sheckles 

even though i kind of blew through any budget i might have had, i have a feeling those el principes are going to have to be ordered. i really enjoyed the la fuerza i smoked and i'm hoping they share a similar flavor profile.

yeah those cigars i put up were not the order of what i want to try, it was just a summary of ones i will be trying hopefully shortly.....

i decided to start off with a bang.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

correction:

monte #4
boli PC
SC el principe
Cohi Siglo II

so, is that a good start?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I personally would like to see the Party Short on that list.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I personally would like to see the Party Short on that list.


Not in stock at the moment. They will be my next pick up. Remember I'm new to this so I don't have a huge list of sources.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I am shocked that the Sig II gets so little votes. The Boli PC is a fantastic cigar, don't get me wrong but damn. Four votes for the II??? 

The question was, "which box to buy?" Is it fair to vote if you have only smoke 1 or 2 of the choices? Maybe I'm off in left field on this. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

tiger187126 said:


> Not in stock at the moment. They will be my next pick up. Remember I'm new to this so I don't have a huge list of sources.


Try the other 2 they are ok as well.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I don't think you can go wrong with any cuban in PC format. My own preference lately is to stay away from Monte 4s, they are too inconsistent IMO. When they are on, and you are looking for that Monte coffee/cream taste, nothing else comes close. Unfortunately the duds seem to be produced at a high percentage, and I like my coffee black anyways


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Definately agree with the PLPC but the Pati short is my favorite.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I'd also put the JLP Crema high on your list. For a dollar and change or-so per stick, these hit the spot. Great for handouts to friends who want to try a Cuban, too.


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

The Party MF is a nice cheap smoke, though I like the PCE better ... and the Shorts even better.

But the Boli PC blows them all away, especially if you want to age them at all. I have no hesitations recommending a cab of Boli PCs (and a cab of Party Shorts). Most people seem to agree that Bolis have been awesome from '07-now.

That said, I haven't actually had the others on this list.


----------

